# dp/dr recovery program from Maudsley patient - seriously.



## bennyben (Jun 30, 2006)

Howdy. For those of us who have drug induced dp/dr read this if you want to break through this. Sorry this prob wont be good for other types of dp/dr. Ive gone from hiding in my room for months and months over years and years to working full time, smiling again and having excellent relationships. It will happen for you.

Ive sufferd dp/dr for over 11 years and yes it will prob not ever totally go away but I have had big patches of it been really stable but resurface because of my own sillyness 1. dope. 2. ecstacy. 3 absinthe.

Like alot of you I have basically every symptom written on these pages.

Im a bit lucky that I got to go to the dp research program in London with Dr Sierra (legend!) and have had lots of support but basically you have to it yourself. Follow this and after 2 years - YES 2 YEARS IS AVERAGE - you will see reductions of between %50-%90 permenantly as long as you remain drug free.

1. The hardest - and will only come after a couple of years unforch (2 seems to be the average) - you have to except you aint gonna be the same person. You are different, still the same in many ways, but also very different - but you are not crazy - you have dp/dr, it sux.

2. Distraction - above all - find something to do. Always have the radio, internet, tv on (atleast you can say god this is an awful song, bingo there is a distraction form the thoughts.) Find a hobby and stick to it, always keep busy even if dp/dr is at its worse.

3. Follow this diet:
a. Do take and SSRI, one that reduces anxiety, Cipralex is the best and the one recommended by the clinic.
b. Take a multi-vitamin - an expensive one - they are much better.
c. Take B6 5000mg one or two per day. You will see a %50 reduction in derealization after about 30 days. Seriously. Dont stop afterwards.
d. Take a very high dose of Omega 3 ever day, sorry even if you are vegetarian. EPA/DHA OVER 200mg each if possible for your stomach.
e. Exercise. It is essential. Get your body into shape. It helps immensly with the `enforced' new you and your self image.
f. Dont take anti-histamines, gingko biobla, st johns wart. These will only make things worse.
g. Dont drink coffee!! and cut down on all the anxiety related foods.

4. Try not to talk about your condition to much. People unforch dont understand. Hopefully some day they will, but its yours. Just say you are ok at the moment. Because you are not crazy at all it is hard to explain to people how you are feeling. But always remember the people love you for who you are.

You can email me anytime and I will reply to you personally or on this site. Take care guys.
Ben (31)


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Just a quick question...are you sure that 5000mg of B6 a day is safe? Do you perhaps mean 500? I mean, even 500 is dangerous, how do you keep from getting an overdose of B6?


----------



## desperado (May 12, 2006)

i was wondering about the b6, too. as far as I know its dangerous to take more than 1000 mg of b6 over a longer period (1year) of time. it can damage your nerves.(according to the instruction leaflet)
i?m taking SJW but cut down from 900mg to 450mg. I don?t think I have any negative affects from taking SJW. I?m taking SJW almost since DP started.

I would be really greatful if you could give some more information why onSJW is bad, maybe I will stop it. Is it just your experience or did the docs in maudsley tell you this. I?m taking SJW almost since DP started.

And thanks for the positive input. I always love to read positive posts in the Recovery Forum.

I take SJW 450mg, 5HTP 150mg, Calcium, Magnesium, all the B-Vitamines, Vit C 500 mg, Omega 3, Herbal Teas Valerian Chamomille Hops. no sugar, white flour, caffeine. no chemical drugs.
helped me to cut down anxiety but dp/dr still strong, i?m having it since 4months (cannabis-induced)


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

(I sent this private message to bennyben yesterday and felt that it would belong in the forum itself so everyone can benefit from it. Once again, thanks benny.)

Hi, I read your post on the recovery section, and I respect what you said. Still, and it is with utmost respect that I ask, how reliable is your information? Is it something you believe might work, or is it backed-up by doctors? It's not that I don't trust you, it's just that I was curious as to how you found this out.

I mean, I have minor drug-induced DP/DR symptoms. They're getting better, actually; learning to accept what I'm going through and not worrying myself to bits every time I think about it has really helped. Places no longer feel unfamiliar and I feel like this "veil" or "screen" has been lifted from my mind. Still, I sometimes feel kind of out of touch with reality and other people, and I think your advice may help loads to finally finish it off for good. Do you mind if I ask a few questions?

First, why is this advice only good for drug-induced DP/DR? Physiologically, how is drug-induced DP/DR different from that of normal DP? I've been taking St. John's Wort for a while to combat the depressive symptoms I got as a result of having DP; why does St. John's Wort worsen DP/DR, and how did you all come to that conclusion? Also, how do vitamin B6 and fish oil help, and how effective are they?

Well anyway, thank you so much for taking thr effort to post this advice, I hope that everyone can gain something from it. I hope it works well for you and me and that you continue to feel better. Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## bennyben (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks to vargas for pointing out some stuff in my email. cheers

yep i ment 5000% RDA which is 50mg not 5000mg. Sorry about that.

If you take cipralex, which you should, and push through it for about two years, do not take st johns wart.

exercise and do holistic things.

take omega 3. Even if its just to help your memory about your old self.

take good care guys, spesh you vargas.


----------

